# Male infertility



## Ireland4786 (Nov 26, 2018)

My husband has done 3 semen analysis over 7 months. The first he had normal sperm count but lower motility around 40%. His doc put him on clomid. He took another test a few months later. This time count was 4.2 million! And motility 36%. 3 rd analysis was done recently. This time motility 12% and count around 15 million. What on earth!??! Anyone know why they would be ggetting worse?? Could it be the clomid?


----------



## originelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Infertility & fertility has traditionally been thought of as a women problem. But as it turns out, we men don't get off that easily. Male fertility depends on your body making normal delivering & sperm them. The sperm goes into the female partner's vagina.


----------

